# Mini Cheat Sheet - F20 - F series



## PerFecTx (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm PerFecTx and I'm "new" to coding.
I recently bought a F20, and immediately began to code.
I'm a Student Computer engineering and know a bit of coding so it was not so hard for me.

I will like to post my changes from my car, so everyone can use this.

*ESYS - USE SEARCH BAR*

*Start Stop ON/OFF*

FEM_BODY >> TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF >> *aktive*
FEM_BODY >> TCM_MSA_MEMORY >>*aktive*










*M Performance On START*

KOMBI >> BMW_LOGO >> *mpm*



















*M135i Logo on right side*

KOMBI >> MPM_ENABLE >> *aktiv*
KOMBI >> MPM_LOGO >> *135i *










*Left Right Turn with FOG Lights*

FEM_BODY >> C_CLC_ENA >> *F30Enable*
FEM_BODY >> C_BLC_ENA >> *F30Enable*
FEM_BODY >> KL_ENABLE_LI >> *KL_Ein*
FEM_BODY >> KL_ENABLE_RE >> *KL_Ein*
FEM_BODY >> MAPPING_abbiegel_L_output >> *nsw_l*
FEM_BODY >> MAPPING_abbiegel_R_output >> *nsw_r*










*USLights ON*

FEM_BODY >> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT >> *fra_v_l*
FEM_BODY >> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT >> *fra_v_r*
FEM_BODY >> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD >> *6v/8.4v/9v/12v*
FEM_BODY >> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD >> *6v/8.4v/9v/12v*


----------



## iz6byo (Jun 7, 2016)

good job!!!! and nice idea with pics.


----------



## PerFecTx (Nov 13, 2016)

iz6byo said:


> good job!!!! and nice idea with pics.


You're welcome


----------



## zipphreak (Nov 1, 2014)

mm yum yum. I like. I wish all coding had examples like this in e-sys..  Half of the descriptions are hard to translate.


----------



## PerFecTx (Nov 13, 2016)

Youre welcome , was thinking of making this and well i did it. Im happy that it helps


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

PerFecTx said:


> FEM_BODY >> C_CLC_ENA >> *F30Enable*
> FEM_BODY >> C_BLC_ENA >> *F30Enable*
> FEM_BODY >> KL_ENABLE_LI >> *KL_Ein*
> FEM_BODY >> KL_ENABLE_RE >> *KL_Ein*
> ...


Hey everyone,

i can't get the code for the cornering lights via fog as mentioned above to work on my EU F20. My car has the extendend instrument cluster but only low halogen lights with fog lights, of course.:thumbdwn:

I tried the exact coding as mentioned by PerFecTx.

Is there anything i missed ?


----------



## PerFecTx (Nov 13, 2016)

sebi04.04 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> i can't get the code for the cornering lights via fog as mentioned above to work on my EU F20. My car has the extendend instrument cluster but only low halogen lights with fog lights, of course.:thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


I don't think so, if i use it it works... hmm..

Recheck the code maybe you misstyped? missclicked.?


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

PerFecTx said:


> I don't think so, if i use it it works... hmm..
> 
> Recheck the code maybe you misstyped? missclicked.?


rechecked the code at least twice 

would you send me a copy of your FEM .ncd file with CLC Enabled for comparison with mine ?


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Update:

While I was having problems activating the Cornering Lights on my F20 (Standart Halogen, no RLS coded by factory) I got it to work on my Car.

While retrofit coding the RLS "Rain-Light-Sensor" to my Car, I unlocked the "Automatic"-position for my light switch. When I use this position with the Light Switch, the Cornering Light function does work. :rofl:

To achieve the "Automatic"-position on a non equipped car, I modified the switch and coded the Car. Will post some pictures and the used codes tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## PerFecTx (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice!

Waiting for pictures..


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is the Pic for proof:










Interestingly it only works with the light switch in "Auto"-Mode, not on position 2!

I did a write-up on retrofitting the RLS, which seems to be a prerequisite for getting this to work: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=961962

hope this will help on some point :thumbup:


----------

